# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Tesla Bot Optimus, humanoid robot, Tesla, Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Tesla, Inc.

tesla.com/AI

----------


## Airicist

Watch Elon Musk announce Tesla Bot in 10 minutes

Aug 20, 2021




> At Tesla AI Day, Elon Musk and his team of engineers unveil a prototye humanoid robot, the Tesla Bot. In addition, the status of the company's full self driving technology.


"Elon Musk unveils Tesla Bot, a humanoid robot that uses vehicle AI"
"It's intended to be friendly," the carmaker's CEO joked.

by Jackson Ryan 
August 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk says Tesla is building a humanoid robot for 'boring, repetitive and dangerous' work"

by Matt McFarland
August 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla Bot: Elon Musk Reveals Humanoid Tesla Robot Which Is Apparently Not A Joke"

by John Koetsier
August 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk says Tesla is working on humanoid robots"
A prototype is supposedly coming ‘sometime next year’

by Sean O'Kane
August 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla says it is building a ‘friendly’ robot that will perform menial tasks, won’t fight back"
Tesla CEO Elon Musk took the stage to tout the company’s automation ambitions Thursday — days after investigators said they would look into the company’s Autopilot driver-assistance system

by Faiz Siddiqui
August 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk says Tesla will build a humanoid robot prototype by next year"

by Kif Leswing
August 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Bot explained

Aug 21, 2021




> Elon Musk introduced the world to Tesla Bot, a humanoid robot with a prototype coming next year. It'll be powered by the same technology that is in Tesla's self-driving vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

The Tesla Bot: explained!

Aug 24, 2021




> Tesla announced a 5 foot 8 humanoid robot. Here's WHY.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Bot: Elon Musk's humanoid robot stunt

Aug 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tesla's Humanoid Optimus Robot Explained as Elon Musk Says It's a Priority for 2022"

by Ed Browne
January 27, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Elon Musk says people might download their personalities onto a humanoid robot Tesla is making, which he says could be in 'moderate volume production' next year"

by Sarah Jackson 
March 26, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tesla is aiming to start production of its Optimus humanoid robot in 2023"

by Fred Lambert
April 7, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Elon Musk drops details about Tesla's humanoid robot"
Why is Tesla launching a humanoid robot? It's likely part of a long game.
greg-nichols

by Greg Nichols
August 16, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Will Tesla's Optimus robot become a reality?

Sep 21, 2022




> Do humanoid robots have a future? As Elon Musk demonstrates a humanoid robot, we explore Engineered Arts - a humanoid robot factory with the creator of a highly realistic looking robot. Experts analyse Musk's proposals so far, looking at how these robots could become a reality.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tesla Unveils Optimus, a Walking Robot That Could Arrive in 2027"
Two prototype Tesla Bots could walk, wave their arms and grip with fingers. CEO Elon Musk says they'll eventually cost $20,000 and should go on sale by 2027.

by Stephen Shankland
September 30, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tesla's humanoid robot Optimus waved and danced on stage at the company's AI event. Elon Musk said the bot could do more, but he 'didn't want it to fall on its face'"

by Samantha Delouya
September 30, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Tesla Bot "Optimus" at AI Day 2022: first demo

Oct 1, 2022




> Elon Musk introduced the Tesla Bot, known as Optimus, at AI Day 2022. This version is what Tesla calls the "development platform."

----------


## Airicist2

Tesla Bot "Optimus" at AI Day 2022: second demo

Oct 1, 2022




> Elon Musk introduced Tesla's Optimus robot at AI Day 2022. This version is the "latest generation" of the robot, with "fully Tesla-designed actuators, battery pack, and control system," according to Musk. It also has the same degrees of freedom Tesla expects to have in the "Optimus Production Unit 1," though it's currenly not quite ready to walk.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Musk’s Optimus robot disappoints, but his ambition might just transform the field anyway"

by Jeremy Kahn
October 4, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Tesla Bot's leg actuator lifting a half-ton piano

Oct 29, 2022




> One of Tesla Bot’s two primary leg actuators lifting a half-ton/500kg concert grand piano. Piano recital by Tesla Principal Motor Designer, Konstantinos

----------

